# Ridgid 13" planer. Disappointed



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

most planers can be adjusted to make the blades even horizontally. Do you have the manual? Did you ask rigid how to fix this? not an uncommon issue with planers or even drum sanders.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Had this planer for many years…never had a problem.
Sounds like a lemon.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good choice of a replacement. Just finished installing the Shelix in mine after 7 years.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

Sounds like a loose blade to me.


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

The blades are indexed and should be held in place pretty well with respect to the head.
I'm curious if you ever flipped or replaced your blades?

Glad the new planer is working well!

Matt


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting. I'm sure you'll find the Dewalt to be a better planer, most people think it's the best of the portable planers. 
I have the Ridgid and find it works well. I wonder whether the threaded rod posts are out of sync and just need adjusting (if that's even possible).


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Mark, the poor reviews are just as important as the good ones. Well done.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry you had the issues. A bad review which is just a rant is useless. But one that states the facts is. valuable


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for your review. I found it fair, honest and clear. I appreciate you spending the time to share.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

After you plane one side, you could turn the board around, and make another pass. Check your manual, there should be a adjustment for this. My Delta also has a slight difference (about 1/64") from one edge to the other, I don't worry about adjusting it out, since it's all leveled out after the glue-ups from sanding.


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

That's a huge amount of runnout. Did something get wedged under the bed?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I think she was just a lemon . I have my shop in alberta as well as back in ontario and i have a ridgid planer in both, i just never had an issue with the planer in ontario. I know how to adjust it, i just hate having to find out the hard way on a nice piece of wood. Ive never had this problem with my old delta. I figured itd be smart to just give the dewalt a try since it has such great reviews. Im going to fix the ridgud qnd hand it off to my buddy anyways. Thanks for your suggestions everyone


----------



## graynet (Feb 4, 2015)

I have this same planer and I think i'm having a similar issue. There is a pretty significant difference between the left and right side thicknesses. I've looked around and can't seem to find a procedure to correct this. in order temporarily correct this, I've run a sheet of MDF that was the full width of the planer through and then use that as a base in order to get a parallel reference. This worked for a while, but it seems the planer is continue to slip as I'm still having thickness variations across the the width. I'm about at the same point where I'm going to replace this with a 735. Other than this issue it has been a good and reliable tool. I've been through several sets of blades, and even pulled the cover off trying to find an adjustment, but no luck.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree that it sounds like a loose blade.

But as a design engineer myself, the first person I always fault is…. the design engineer.

The user should not have to reaf down so hard on the chip breaker bolts that they strip, just to get the blade to stop slipping, and little details like deburring the chip breaker threaded holes (should be called out by the designer in the print), or using something other than pot metal for the bolts can make the difference between a product being your all time fav…. or as in this case, a disapointment that tarnishes the entire brand.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Matt, did you ever use the setting on it so it stops at a specific thickness?


----------



## Brazz04 (Jan 11, 2016)

Is this an issue that just started? If the head has always been out of alignment, this can be adjusted by pulling off the drive raise/lower chain and adjust the chain rollers on the threaded rod posts. Not sure I've ever seen that though.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

No its happened a couple of times now. Im just fed up with it


----------



## HankLP (Jan 9, 2017)

Still using this planer after 4 years. It has worked well, and the blade changes are easy as there is no adjustment, just lining up the pins on the blade. I did have some issues and wound up taking it in for warranty repairs three times. Thank goodness for the three year warranty, but the nearest authorized shop is sixty miles and two hours away. I've got some good use from this machine, but I will replace rather than repair in the future.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think you were generous with the 3 star rating. Definitely wouldn't have been that high if it had ruined numerous pieces of nice wood of mine.


----------



## HuckleberryWoodWrks (Jan 14, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but @Dusty56 revived it. I've had mine for years and haven't had any issues. I'm only posting for others in the market. I read multiple reviews when I bought mine a few years ago and for bench top planners, the Ridgid and Dewalt 735 ended up at the top of the list. Personally, I think the OP just ended up with a lemon.


----------

